# Bay City State Recreation Area Friends Group Wins Prestigious Award



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources has announced that the Friends of Bay City State Recreation Area have been named the recipient of the National Association of State Park Directors' (NASPD) 2011 President's Award for a local organization.

More...


----------

